

May all your wishes come true: A study of wishes and how to recognize them  - yarapavan
http://undirectedgrad.blogspot.com/2009/09/may-all-your-wishes-come-true.html

======
yarapavan
A few highlights:

    
    
        * wishes follow Zipf’s law
        * topic wise, US people wish more for religion
        * topic wise, non-US people wish more for love, peace and travel
        * Scope wise, US people wish to their country and family more frequently
        * scope wise, non-US people wish to the world more frequently

